# Eccentric shaft fault found



## Aimes86 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, first time member here after some advice (also no clue about engines apart from what I've learnt so far with cars falling to bits..).

My car came up with reduced engine and engine check light and I took to a local garage (currently in Germany driving back to UK in a week - hopefully!). Before we drove here it did the same thing and garage said its a timing sensor fault but car driving fine so said all good to drive to Germany. 

Now the fault says Eccentric shaft fault - mechanic said would have to look and test to see if sensors or main part. He said it would be fine to drive back to the UK with it a still driving fine and said shouldn't damage or cause car to breakdown. 
It's an 05 car and only managed to get through last MOT after flushing with blue something as failed emissions and has bad oil leak. I need advice to see if ok to do 1000 mile journey back with this fault issue? Car can go straight to scrap after!! 
Thanks in advance


----------

